# Identification of indigenous wild flower



## southernbelle (Jun 20, 2022)

I’ve had these in the woodsy areas of my yard and always thought they were weeds. Just saw the first one to bloom (as I usually pull them). Does anyone know, could this be an orchid? I’m in Northern VA, USA


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2022)

Epipactis heleborine, orchid


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 20, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Epipactis heleborine, orchid


Oh my!! Thank you!! The flower looks like a tiny Catt relative and then I realized the foliage looked like something, too. I’ve never seen the flower til today. I suspected it might be Lily if the valley, but really had no idea. At least when I pull them I do not get the roots (unless I dig), so this year at least they will come back.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2022)

I see it grow locally here! It often grows near pine trees. Please don't smell it! Kind of stinky!


----------



## TropiCool (Jun 21, 2022)

It's one of the few orchid escapees. Not really invasive, but 'from away' in the US. Very common in Europe.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2022)

Treatment for the Gout.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 23, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Epipactis heleborine, orchid


OMG! Belle, let's hope Eric's diagnosis is correct, and that you have not pulled some of the Epipactis that are on the CITES Red List of endagered species, as you then would have commited a federal crime by your overzealous weeding!


----------

